
WTF is … crowdfunding? - devNoise
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/04/wtf-is-crowdfunding/
======
devNoise
"...crowdfunding campaigns are mini-startups in their own right." Seems like a
campaign need to have their on lean canvas before you start one and it could
even be considered another MVP for your startup.

